

Scala – A post-functional language (2010) - krat0sprakhar
http://www.scala-lang.org/old/node/4960

======
saryant
Odersky has since changed his mind, he now calls it a _modular_ language:
[http://parleys.com/play/53a7d2c3e4b0543940d9e536](http://parleys.com/play/53a7d2c3e4b0543940d9e536)

~~~
ExpiredLink
Yep, he has changed his mind. IIRC, he is now working on a Scala successor.

~~~
saryant
Dotty is just a research project. It's not necessarily intended as a Scala
successor, more as an incubator for future improvements to Scala. At least,
that's how it was discussed at Scala Days last month.

~~~
zak_mc_kracken
Oddly enough, the mailing-list hasn't received a single email since May. Did
it move somewhere else?

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/dotty-
internals](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/dotty-internals)

------
cies
To me Scala is not so much "post-functional". To me it is "mixed-paradigm",
which in the mix as Scala presents it, is scaring me.

~~~
ikusalic
I've heard it said that Scala is the new C++. But to me that doesn't sound bad
at all. Sure, you can shoot yourself in the foot, but you can also design
beautiful things, the choice is yours.

~~~
cies
Bad is not the good word. Being pragmatic is not "bad". But I think C++ too is
scary in the complexity that it brings to the table.

------
_random_
Best languages combine programming paradigms (OOP, functional etc.). The very
best ones combine type systems as well (static + opt-in dynamic).

~~~
Psyonic
I assume you were referencing this, but just in case: [http://www.scala-
lang.org/api/current/index.html#scala.Dynam...](http://www.scala-
lang.org/api/current/index.html#scala.Dynamic)

Used quite pleasantly by Rapture JSON:
[http://rapture.io/jsonSupport](http://rapture.io/jsonSupport)

~~~
louthy
He/she may be referring to C# with its 'dynamic' type (and Dynamic Language
Runtime)

------
wyager
>A Postfunctional Language

Is it a web-scale cloud big data language?

>The essential parts of functional programming were all absorbed into Scala

All the "essential" parts of functional programming are present in assembly
(i.e. none of them). How can one possibly quantify "essential" here? A purely
functional languages has a lot of benefits over a mixed-paradigm language, and
vice versa.

